# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون تنظيم السجون ومعاملة النزلاء القومي لسنة 2010م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قانون تنظيم السجون ومعاملة النزلاء 
القومى لسنة 2010
(2/2/2010) 
الفصل الأول
أحكام تمهيدية
إسم القانون 
1ـ يسمى هذا القانون " قانون تنظيم السجون ومعاملة النزلاء القومى لسنة 2010 " .

إلغاء وإستثناء 
2ـ يلغى قانون تنظيم السجون ومعاملة النزلاء لسنة 1992 ، على أن تظل جميع اللوائح والأوامر الصادرة بموجبه سارية كما لو كانت قد صدرت بموجب أحكام هذا القانون الى أن تلغى أو تعدل بموجب أحكام هذا القانون .

تطبيق 
3ـ (1) مع مراعاة أحكام قانون شرطة السودان لسنة 2008 يطبق هذا القانون على نزلاء السجون والأحداث المودعين بدور التربية وعلى أى فئة أخرى يصدر بشأنها أمر من الوزير .
(2) تطبق المعايير القومية لمعاملة النزلاء الواردة بهذا القانون على مستويات الحكم القومي وحكومة جنوب السودان والولائي . 

تفسير 
4ـ في هذا القانون ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر تكون للكلمات والعبارات الواردة فيه والمعرفة في قانون شرطة السودان لسنة 2008 ذات المعانى المحددة بموجبه وتكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية المعانى والإيضاحات المبينة أمامها :
" الإدارة القومية " يقصد بها الإدارة العامة للسجون والإصلاح ،
" الحدث " يقصد به الشخص الذى بلغ سن السابعة ولم يبلغ الثامنة عشر من العمر وتأمر المحكمة بحفظه فى دار تربية ويشمل الحدث الذى يوضع تحت المراقبة أو يحجز بدار الإنتظار ،
" دور التربية " يقصد بها المكان الذي يحفظ فيه الحدث بأمر من المحكمة وتشمل دور تربية الشباب والأشبال والفتيان ودور الانتظار ، 
" السجن " يقصد به المكان الذي يحفظ فيه الشخص المحكوم عليه بأمر من محكمة ذات اختصاص أو المودع بأمر سلطة مختصة حسبما يحدده القانون ويشمل المعسكرات المفتوحة وشبه المفتوحة ،
" سجن قومي " يقصد به السجن الذي تتولى الإدارة القومية مباشرة إدارته،
" غير المحكوم عليه " يقصد به الشخص المودع بالسجن بواسطة سلطة مختصة خلاف المحكوم عليه ،
" اللجنة " يقصد بها لجنة السجون الاستشارية المكونة بموجب أحكام المادة 6 ، 
" اللجنة الطبية " يقصد بها اللجنة المختصة المنصوص عليها في قانون القومسيون الطبي ،
" المحكوم عليه " يقصد به الشخص المحكوم عليه بالسجن من محكمة مختصة ويشمل الشخص المودع بالسجن لعجزه عن دفع الدية أو الغرامة أو النفقة أو الدين أو التعويض أو العجز عن تقديم الكفالة ، 
" المدير " يقصد به مدير الإدارة القومية ،
" مدير السجن " يقصد به الضابط الذي يتولى إدارة سجن أو مصحة أو دار تربية ،
"المدير العام" يقصد به مدير عام الشرطة ،
" المصحة " يقصد بها المكان الذي يحفظ فيه النزلاء المصابين عقلياً أو نفسياً ،
" النزيل " يقصد به الشخص المحكوم عليه وغير المحكوم عليه ويشمل الأحداث .
" الوزير " يقصد به وزير الداخلية .

المبادئ والأهداف وواجبات الإدارة القومية
5ـ (1) يراعى فى معاملة النزلاء الآتي :
(أ ) مبدأ أن السجن إصلاح وتهذيب وتأهيل وفقاً للقوانين والمواثيق والإتفاقيات الدولية المتعلقة بمعاملة النزلاء ، 
(ب) يجب تهيئة السجون بما يتناسب مع كرامة الإنسان وآدميته ،
(ج ) يجب المحافظة على الضبط والربط والنظام داخل السجون دون تجاوز القدر الضروري لإستتباب الأمن ،
(د ) إحترام المعتقدات الدينية والمبادئ الثقافية للنزلاء ،
(هـ) توظيف كل الطاقات والوسائل الصحية والتربوية والإجتماعية والدينية والتعليمية لتأهيل وإصلاح وتقويم النزلاء .
(2) مع مراعاة عموم ما تقدم تهدف الإدارة القومية لوقاية المجتمع من شر الجريمة من خلال إصلاح مرتكبيها ومنعهم من العود .
(3) تكون واجبات الإدارة القومية هي :
(أ ) تنفيذ أحكام القضاء ،
(ب) إدارة السجون القومية وحفظ أمنها ،
(ج ) إصلاح وتأهيل النزلاء .

الفصل الثاني
اللجنة الاستشارية للسجون وإختصاصاتها
لجنة السجون
6ـ (1) يعّين الوزير بموجب أمر لجنة استشارية تسمى لجنة السجون وتشكل على الوجه الآتي :
(أ ) مدير الإدارة رئيساً
(ب) ممثل لوزارة العدل عضواً 
(ج) ممثل للسلطة القضائية عضواً
(د ) ممثل لوزارة المالية والاقتصاد الوطني عضواً
(هـ) ممثل لوزارة الرعاية الاجتماعية وشئون المرأة والطفل عضواً 
(و ) ممثل لوزارة الصحة عضواً
(ز) ممثل لوزارة التعليم العام عضواً
(ح) ممثل لوزارة الإرشاد والأوقاف عضواًَ
(ط) ممثل لوزارة العمل والخدمة العامة وتنمية 
الموارد البشرية عضواً
(ي) ممثل لوزارة الثقافة والشباب والرياضة عضواً 
(ك) مدراء الدوائر بالإدارة القومية أعضاءً
(ل) ممثل لديوان الزكاة عضواً
(م ) مدير فرع التخطيط والبحوث والمعلومات عضواً ومقرراً
(ن) ممثل المفوضية القومية لحقوق الإنسان عضواً *
(ق) ممثل لجنة حقوق الإنسان بالمجلس الوطني عضواً 
(2) يجوز للجنة دعوة أي شخص تراه مناسباً للادلاء برأيه في أي موضوع معروض أمامها .
(3) تجتمع اللجنة بصفة دورية مرتين في السنة .
(4) تجتمع اللجنة بدعوة من المدير كلما دعت الضرورة لذلك .
(5) تصدر اللجنة لائحة داخلية لتنظيم إجراءات أعمالها . 

اختصاصات اللجنة
7ـ تختص اللجنة بالآتى :
(أ ) العمل على تطوير منشآت ومؤسسات السجون ورفع مستوى كفاءتها ،
(ب) تعزيز الدور المجتمعي للمساهمة في رعاية النزلاء ،
(ج ) وضع برامج تأهيل وتدريب وتشغيل نزلاء السجون ،
(د ) تقديم المشورة فى إنشاء مؤسسات عقابية إصلاحية جديدة ،
(هـ) أي موضوعات أخرى تتطلب إبراز الرأي والمشورة في إكمال المؤسسات العقابية والإصلاحية .

الفصل الثالث
إنشاء السجون وأنواعها ودور التربية وأنواعها
إنشاء السجون
8ـ (1) تنشأ السجون طبقاً للمعايير القومية ، التى تضعها اللجنة وفقاً للمعايير والمواصفات الدولية .
(2) تنشأ السجون القومية بقرار من الوزير بناء على توصية من المدير العام وفقاً للقواعد الدولية لمواصفات السجون .
(3) تنشأ السجون الولائية بقرار من الوالي بالتشاور مع وزير الداخلية وفق المعايير .

أنواع السجون
9ـ تنقسم السجون إلى :
(أ ) وحدات قومية وتشمل :
(أولا ) السجون القومية ،
(ثانيا) المصحات ،
(ثالثا) دور التربية ،
(ب) وحدات ولائية وتشمل :
(أولا) السجون الولائية ،
(ثانيا) سجون المحليات ، 
(ثالثا) معسكرات مفتوحة ،
(رابعا) معسكرات شبه مفتوحة ،
(ج) تستمر جميع السجون الحالية بأنواعها المذكورة في الفقرتين (أ) ، (ب) قائمة كما لو أنشئت بموجب أحكام هذا القانون .

الفصل الرابع
وسائل وأسس معاملة النزلاء
فحص وتصنيف النزلاء
10ـ (1) يجرى الفحص الجسمانى والعقلى والنفسى والإجتماعى للنزلاء لتحديد برامج التأهيل المناسبة لكل فئة منهم . 
(2) يصنف النزلاء الى فئات حسب الجنس والسن والمستوى التعليمي والثقافي ومدة العقوبة ونوع الجريمة وعدد السوابق والحالة الصحية بما يحقق التأهيل والإصلاح . 
(3) تحدد اللوائح ضوابط توزيع الفئات المختلفة للنزلاء في سجون منفصلة أو أجزاء مستقلة بداخلها وفقاً لما تقتضيه معاملتهم . 
(4) يجب فصل النساء فى سجون أو أقسام مستقلة عن الرجال وفصل المنتظرين عن المحكوم عليهم وفصل الأحداث عن البالغين . 
(5) يجب تفتيش النزلاء عند دخلوهم السجن أو عودتهم بعد أي خروج من السجن لأي سبب من الأسباب .

المعاملة الخاصة للنزيلات أُولات الأحمال
11ـ تكفل للنزيلات أُولات الأحمال كافة امتيازات المعاملة الخاصة والمناسبة لرعايتهن وعلاجهن وتتخذ بالنسبة لهن التدابير اللازمة ليضعن حملهن فى مستشفى كلما كان ذلك ممكناً وإذا ولد طفل فى السجن فلا يجوز ذكر ذلك فى سجلات الميلاد الرسمية وتوفر للطفل وسائل الرعاية على أن تحدد اللوائح كيفية معاملة النزيلات أُولات الأحمال وأطفالهن .

تقييد إبقاء الأطفال بالسجن
12ـ (1) لا يجوز إبقاء أى طفل مع والدته النزيلة بعد بلوغه سنتين من العمر ويجب العمل على تسليمه لمن له الحق فى حضانته شرعاً ، وإذا لم يكن له حاضن يجب تسليمه للسلطة المسئولة عن دور رعاية الأطفال .
(2) على الرغم من أحكام البند (1) يجوز لمدير السجن إبقاء أى طفل مع والدته النزيلة تقديراً لمصلحته على أن تكفل له الحضانة والرعاية المناسبة .

رعاية الأطفال فى السجن
13ـ يتخذ مدير السجن التدابير اللازمة لتوفير دور حضانة أو رياض أطفال حسبما يكون الحال بإشراف أشخاص مؤهلين لرعاية الأطفال المسموح ببقائهم مع أمهاتهم داخل السجن . 

المعاملة الخاصة للنزلاء
14ـ تحدد اللوائح شروط وإمتيازات المعاملة الخاصة للنزلاء والفئات التى تنطبق عليها ووسائل تنفيذها .

معاملة الأحداث
15ـ (1) يودع الأحداث المحكوم عليهم وغير المحكوم عليهم فى دور التربية .
(2) تحدد اللوائح الأسس والمعايير التى يتم بها تأهيل الأحداث إجتماعياً ونفسياً وتربوياً .

معاملة المصابين عقلياً ونفسياً وجسدياً 
16ـ يوضع النزلاء المصابون بأمراض أو ظواهر شذوذ عقلى أو نفسى تحت المراقبة والعلاج فى مصحات حتى يتم شفاؤهم وتحدد اللوائح كيفية معاملة المعاقين جسدياً . 

معاملة غير المحكوم عليهم
17ـ يجب على ادارة السجن أن تفصل النزلاء غير المحكوم عليهم عن المحكوم عليهم وتحدد اللوائح كيفية معاملتهم .

تعليم وتدريب النزلاء
18ـ للنزيل الحق فى التعليم والتدريب المهنى وتحدد اللوائح طرق ووسائل ومناهج التعليم والتدريب المهنى .

التهذيب الدينى والخلقى
19ـ تعمل إدارة السجن على تهذيب النزلاء دينياً وخلقياً وتقوم بإنشاء دور للعبادة لأداء الشعائر الدينية وتحدد اللوائح طرق ووسائل التهذيب .

الرياضة البدنية والأنشطة الثقافية والترفيهية
20ـ يعمل مدير السجن على توفير سبل ووسائل الرياضة البدنية والأنشطة الترفيهية والثقافية للنزلاء ، وتحدد اللوائح طرق ووسائل ممارسة ذلك .

الرعاية الصحية للنزلاء
21ـ يعمل مدير السجن على توفير الرعاية الصحية للنزلاء وتحدد اللوائح طرق ووسائل هذه الرعاية .

غذاءات النزلاء ومهماتهم وملبوساتهم ونظافتهم 
22ـ (1) يجب على مدير السجن توفير المواد الغذائية الكافية والماء الصالح للشرب والمهمات والملبوسات المناسبة للنزلاء ، وتحدد اللوائح جداول المواد الغذائية وأنواع المهمات والملبوسات . 
(2) يجب أن يفرض على النزلاء العناية بنظافتهم الشخصية على أن تقوم إدارة السجن بتوفير المياه و ما تتطلبه الصحة و النظافة من أدوات .

الرعاية والمراقبة الاجتماعية
23ـ تعمل إدارة السجن على توفير الرعاية والمراقبة الإجتماعية للنزلاء ، وتحدد اللوائح طرق ووسائل الرعاية والمراقبة الإجتماعية .

الرعاية اللاحقة 
24ـ تعمل إدارة السجن على توفير الرعاية اللاحقة للمحكوم عليهم وذلك بالتعاون مع الجهات المختصة ، وتحدد اللوائح طرق ووسائل كفالتها . 

تشغيل النزلاء 
25ـ (1) كل نزيل محكوم عليه يجب تشغيله فى عمل منتج ويمكن أن يكون ذلك مقابل أجر مناسب ، ويستثنى من ذلك حالة العجز أو المرض ، وتحدد اللوائح فئات الأجر والمكافآت والحوافز مقابل العمل .
(2) يتم تشغيل النزلاء غير المحكوم عليهم فى نظافة السجن كما يجوز تشغيلهم في أي عمل خفيف آخر إذا اقتضى الحال ذلك .
(3) فى حالة إصابة أى نزيل أثناء العمل يطبق عليه قانون العمل وقانون التعويض عن إصابات العمل .

ضمانة النزلاء
26ـ يجوز منح النزلاء المحكومين لأول مرة والعائدين من ذوي السلوك الحسن إمتياز الضمانة الفردية أو الجماعية بالكيفية التي تحددها اللوائح .

المخالفات والجزاءات التأديبية 
27ـ تحدد اللوائح أنواع المخالفات والجزاءات التأديبية التى يجوز توقيعها على النزلاء وسلطة إصدارها .


الفصل الخامس
إتصال النزلاء وزياراتهم لذويهم خارج السجن
زيارة الأسرة
28ـ (1) يسمح لأسرة وأهل النزيل ومحاميه بزيارته وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح .
(2) يجوز تفتيش أي شخص عند دخوله السجن .

الزيارة الزوجية
29ـ يجوز السماح لزوج النزيل بزيارة زوجه بعد التثبت من قيام الزوجية شرعاً أو وفق الأعراف . 

تراسل النزلاء 
30ـ يسمح للمحكوم عليه بمراسلة ذويه وأهله وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح .

إجازة النزلاء
31ـ (1) يجوز منح المحكوم عليه ذي السلوك الحسن إجازة عادية لتمضيتها مع أسرته وفقاً للشروط التى تحددها اللوائح .
(2) يجوز منح المحكوم عليه إذناً بالخروج من السجن تحت الحراسة المناسبة وتحدد اللوائح منح الإذن وضوابطه .

الإطلاع على الأخبار
32ـ يسمح للنزلاء بالإطلاع على الصحف اليومية أو الدورية والكتب والإستماع الى الإذاعات المسموعة والمرئية ما أمكن ذلك ، وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح . 



الفصل السادس 
الإفراج عن النزلاء المحكوم عليهم 
الإفراج الخاص 
33ـ مع مراعاة أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الساري المفعول يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أن يفرج عن أى نزيل محكوم عليه إفراجاً خاصاً فى المناسبات الدينية والقومية وذلك بناءً على توصية من الوزير .

الإفراج عن حفظة القرآن الكريم أو الكتب السماوية الأخرى
34ـ يجوز للوزير بناءً على توصية من المدير العام الإفراج عن أي نزيل محكوم عليه بالسجن كعقوبة أصلية إذا حفظ القرآن إن كان مسلماً أو ثبت أنه وصل لمستوى رفيع ومتقدم في تقيده بمعتقده إن كان من غير مسلم وفقاً لما تحدده اللوائح وذلك أثناء قضاء فترة العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه وذلك بناءً على توصية لجنة دينية تكونها الإدارة القومية بالتشاور مع وزارة الإرشاد و الأوقاف . 

الإفراج بإسقاط جزء من العقوبة 
35ـ (1) يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية بتوصية من الوزير إسقاط العقوبة عن أي نزيل محكوم عليه .
(2) يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية أو من يفوضه إسقاط العقوبة لحسن السير والسلوك داخل السجن عن أي نزيل محكوم عليه بالسجن كعقوبة أصلية لمدة أو لمدد أكثر من ستة أشهر وقضى ثلاث أرباع المدة أو المدد المحكوم بها عليه .

الإفراج الصحي والإفراج للشيخوخة
36ـ مع مراعاة أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية بناءً على توصية الوزير أن يفرج عن أى نزيل محكوم عليه ميئوس من شفائه أو أصيب بعاهة مستديمة تهدد حياته أو بلغ سن السبعين وتوصى بذلك لجنة طبية مختصة . 

الإفراج الصحي المؤقت
37ـ (1) يجوز للوزير بناءً على توصية المدير العام أن يفرج بغرض العلاج إفراجاً صحياً مؤقتاً لمدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر عن أي نزيل محكوم عليه مصاب بمرض خطير يهدد حياته أو حياة الآخرين شريطة أن توصى بذلك لجنة طبية مختصة .
(2) يجب على النزيل المحكوم عليه المفرج عنه وفقاً للبند (1) أن يقدم لمدير السجن الذى يقضى فيه عقوبته تقريراً طبياً عن حالته الصحية كل شهر من قبل لجنة طبية تحدد اللوائح طريقة تشكيلها وإختصاصاتها . 
(3) يجوز لأى شرطى أن يقبض دون أمر قبض على أى نزيل محكوم عليه مفرج عنه بموجب البند (1) عجز عن تقديم التقرير الطبى المذكور فى البند (2) . 
(4) تحدد اللوائح نوع الضمانات الكافية لمنح الإفراج الصحى المؤقت والتدابير اللازمة لإعادة النزيل المحكوم عليه لقضاء باقى العقوبة بعد شفائه . 
(5) تعتبر فترة الإفراج الصحى المؤقت ضمن مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها على النزيل المحكوم عليه . 

الفصل السابع
الإعدام والإعدام مع الصلب
تنفيذ حكم الإعدام والإعدام مع الصلب
38ـ تنفذ أحكام الإعدام والإعدام مع الصلب فى السجون القومية ويجوز للمدير أن يأمر بالتنفيذ في أي سجن آخر معد لذلك .

القيود على تنفيذ حكم الإعدام والإعدام مع الصلب
39ـ (1) لا يجوز تأخير تنفيذ حكم الإعدام أو الإعدام مع الصلب لأكثر من أربع وعشرين ساعة بعد إخطار المحكوم عليه بميعاد تنفيذ الحكم .
(2) لا تنفذ عقوبة الإعدام أو الإعدام مع الصلب على أُولات الأحمال قبل أن يضعن حملهن ولا على المرضعات إلا بعد مرور عامين على الرضاعة 
(3) مع مراعاة أحكام القانون الجنائى الساري المفعول وقانون الإجراءات الجنائية لا تنفذ عقوبة الإعدام أو الإعدام مع الصلب على من بلغ السبعين ولا على من تقل سنه عن ثمانية عشر عاماً .
(4) لا يجوز تنفيذ عقوبة الإعدام أو الإعدام مع الصلب فى أيام العطلات الأسبوعية والأعياد القومية والدينية وخلال أيام شهر رمضان المعظم . 
(5) لأغراض البندين (2) و(3) يجب على المدير أومدير السجن إخطار المحكمة المختصة بأسباب تأجيل تنفيذ الحكم . 

مسئولية تنفيذ حكم الإعدام أو الإعدام مع الصلب
40ـ يكون مدير السجن مسئولاً عن تنفيذ حكم الإعدام والإعدام مع الصلب ويجب أن يحضر التنفيذ كل من مدير السجن والقاضى المختص وطبيب يكون مسئولاً عن إصدار تقرير حدوث الوفاة وتحدد اللوائح كيفية حفظ المحكوم عليه بالإعدام أو الإعدام مع الصلب قبل التنفيذ وكيفية إجراءات تسليمه ودفنه . 

تنفيذ عقوبة القصاص فيما دون النفس 
وعقوبة القطع حداً
41ـ (1) يكون مدير السجن مسئولاً عن إجراءات تنفيذ عقوبة القصاص فيما دون النفس والقطع حداً وفقاً لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ويجب أن يحضر تنفيذ العقوبة مدير السجن والقاضي المختص والطبيب المسئول .
(2) تسلم للمحكمة المختصة صورة من التقرير الطبي الخاص بتنفيذ الحكم .


الفصل الثامن
إستعمال الأسلحة النارية
إخطار النزيل بحالات إستعمال الأسلحة النارية
42ـ يخطر النزيل عند دخوله السجن بالحالات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 44 (1) والتي يمكن أن تستعمل فيها شرطة السجون الأسلحة النارية في مواجهة النزلاء .

الهروب
43ـ تتخذ الإجراءات وفقاً للقانون واللوائح فى حالة هرب أى من النزلاء أو محاولته الهرب.

إستعمال الأسلحة النارية 
44ـ (1) لا تستعمل الأسلحة النارية ضد أي نزيل إلا بالقدر المناسب ووفقاً لقواعد استعمال القوى النارية بأمر من مدير السجن ويجوز استعمال الاسلحة النارية بدون أمر من المدير إذا تعذر الاتصال به على أن يبلغ مدير السجن فوراً في أي من الحالات التالية :
(أ ) دفع هجوم يخشى منه حدوث أذىً جسيم أو موت إذا قام به أى نزيل ضد أى شرطي أو ضد أى شخص آخر أو لقمع مقاومة يخشى معها تسبيب الأذى الجسيم أو الموت عندما يكون هجوم النزيل مصحوباً بالقوة وليس هناك وسيلة أخرى لدفع الهجوم ،
(ب) منع الهرب الذي لا يمكن منعه بغير إستعمال الأسلحة النارية ، وفى هذه الحالة يجب مناداة النزيل للتوقف عن الهرب قبل إطلاق النار ، فإذا لم يتوقف تطلق النار عليه مباشرةً وفقاً لقواعد استعمال القوة النارية ،
(ج ) منع التخريب الخطير لأي ممتلكات والذى لا يمكن تداركه بوسائل أخرى إذا تم ذلك بواسطة أى من النزلاء أو لمنع حدوث الإتلاف أو لمنع الخطر المفضى للموت أو الأذى الجسيم ،
(د ) دفع أي هجوم خارجي على السجن أو النزلاء يخشى معه حدوث موت أو أذى جسيم أو تخريب خطير .
(2) يبلغ مدير السجن المدير فوراً بإستعمال أى سلاح نارى ضد أى نزيل وعلى مدير السجن إجراء تحقيق فى الأمر ورفع تقرير عن ذلك للمدير . 
(3) إذا حدث تمرد أو عصيان يتوقع معه حدوث موت أو أذى جسيم أو إتلاف خطير للممتلكات العامة يخطر مدير السجن وكيل النيابة أو القاضى المختص بحسب الحال لحضوره الى السجن , وفي حالة تعذر حضورهم يتخذ مدير السجن الإجراءات الضرورية التي من شأنها السيطرة على التمرد أو العصيان . 

حمل وتعمير الأسلحة النارية
45ـ (1) لا يجوز حمل أي سلاح ناري إلا بأمر من مدير السجن أو من يفوضه .
(2) لا يجوز تعمير أى سلاح نارى إلا عند توقع حدوث أى من الحالات المذكورة فى المادة 44 .
(3) لا يجوز حمل السلاح داخل السجن فى الأحوال العادية . 


الفصل التاسع
أحكام ختامية
الزوار الرسميون
46ـ يجوز لرئيس القضاء ورئيس المجلس الوطني وأي من نوابه ووزير العدل ورئيس لجنة حقوق الإنسان ورؤساء اللجان المختصة الأخرى بالمجلس الوطني ووكيل وزارة العدل وقضاة المحكمة العليا وأعضاء اللجنة والمستشارين العامين فى وزارة العدل وقضاة الإستئناف والمحاكم العامة المختصين ورئيس النيابة العامة ووكيل النيابة الأعلى ووكلاء النيابة المختصين زيارة السجون كزوار رسميين بحكم مناصبهم ويجوز لهم : 
(أ ) الإطلاع على دفاتر ومستندات السجن والمحررات المتعلقة بالنزلاء ،
(ب) زيارة وحدات السجون ومقابلة النزلاء ،
(ج ) تفتيش وتذوق طعام النزلاء والتأكد من إستلام النزلاء للكميات المقررة لهم من الطعام ، 
(د ) التأكد من أن القوانين المختصة والأوامر الصادرة مطبقة تطبيقاً سليماً ،
(هـ) تدوين ملاحظاتهم بدفتر زيارة السجن وكتابة تقريرعن نتائج زيارتهم لمدير السجن .

العقوبات
47ـ (1) بالإضافة الى أى عقوبة فى أى قانون آخر يعاقب بالسجن لمدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً :
(أ ) أى شخص أدخل أو حاول أن يدخل الى السجن بأى طريقة أياً من الأشياء التى تحظر إدخالها اللوائح الصادرة بموجب هذا القانون ، 
(ب) أى شخص أدخل الى السجن أو أخرج منه رسائل خلافاً للنظام المتبع فى السجن ، 
(ج) أي شخص أعطى النزيل أثناء نقله من جهة لأخرى أياً من الأشياء التي تحظر اللوائح إعطاءها له . 

سلطة إصدار اللوائح
48ـ يجوز للوزير أن يصدر اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ، ومع عدم الإخلال بعموم ما تقدم يجوز أن تتضمن تلك اللوائح المسائل الآتية :ـ
(أ ) معاملة النزلاء ،
(ب) إجراءات محاسبة النزلاء ،
(ج ) تدريب وتأهيل النزلاء ،
(د ) مناهج ومقررات معهد تدريب السجون ،
(هـ) أي مسائل أخرى من شأنها ضمان حسن تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون . 

سلطة إصدار التعليمات المستديمة والأوامر
49ـ (1) مع مراعاة أحكام اللوائح الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون يجوز للمدير العام أو المدير أن يصدر تعليمات مستديمة ملزمة لجميع أفراد قوة السجون .
(2) مع مراعاة أحكام اللوائح والتعليمات المستديمة الصادرة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون يجوز لمدير السجن أن يصدر أوامر خاصة بوحدته لتطبيقها فى حدود إختصاصه .
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*ان مايحدث في السجون يخالف هذا تماما وما تعرض له نزيل سجن أم مرضي بولاية سنار من اغتصاب جمااعي من شرطة السجن دليل دامغ علي ذلك خراطيش الكسين التى يحملها الحراس تحكي الكثير من مما يتعرض له النزيل وتحول الاصلاح لحقد علي المجتمع.
شكرا علي القانون والايراد
*

----------

